# My Maxine left us sunday aug 14 2022



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

It has been a great ride with my dog! She has given me so much! There are no words to express how gut wrenching it is to lose her so fast. She was 8.5 yrs old.
She was bleeding internally from her spleen. Said goodbye to her before she headed into surgery to see if they could remove the spleen. Well they had to put her down during surgery said it was cancer and spread to her liver and other areas. Expensive goodbye but needed to give her a chance. Specialist said this type of cancer is common in Shepherds. Thank you to all you GSD lovers for all the wonderful stories and help. Hug your dog every day! NO MATTER HOW LONG WE HAVE THEM IS NEVER ENOUGH.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

RIP Maxine. 
Take care of yourself and treasure the memories.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh my, that hurts. So sorry that you had to part already. We all know the pain. Wishing you healing to create the memories that you will always cherish. Take your time. Sweet Maxine, so sad


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Words are never enough, but I am so sorry.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry. My deepest empathy and sympathy.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we know this pain. your routine is going to be so messed up for the next few weeks. the sounds in the house will be wrong. Even the smells won't seem right. Totally normal. Many of us will shed a tear with you.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m sorry for your loss. I hope your memories of Maxine give you some comfort.


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

Maxine222 said:


> It has been a great ride with my dog! She has given me so much! There are no words to express how gut wrenching it is to lose her so fast. She was 8.5 yrs old.
> She was bleeding internally from her spleen. Said goodbye to her before she headed into surgery to see if they could remove the spleen. Well they had to put her down during surgery said it was cancer and spread to her liver and other areas. Expensive goodbye but needed to give her a chance. Specialist said this type of cancer is common in Shepherds. Thank you to all you GSD lovers for all the wonderful stories and help. Hug your dog every day! NO MATTER HOW LONG WE HAVE THEM IS NEVER ENOUGH.


Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Sending hugs. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Thank you so very much for all your kind words. It does help. This is the best forum you guys are the best!


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

It's so hard isn't it. Hopefully she'll meet up with my old boy Baron and enjoy running and jumping over the rainbow with him and others from years gone by. 🐶🌈💞


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am sorry for the loss of your great joy and companion. Hemangio is a rough road that sneaks up before it's noticed. Thank you for taking on surgery for this. But - Just **** for the outcome.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Man, very sorry to hear. We lived through this in 2019, losing our, until then, very healthy girl. She was about the same age at diagnosis, closing in on 9 yrs old. We did have a spleenectomy and some chemo. Eventually spread to liver. Prognosis never great with that, but I'm with you, I wanted to give her a chance.

Memories last, and the good ones eventually far overshadow the bad. I remember my girl, full of life, ready to go anywhere. I wish the same for you.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Barrie said:


> It's so hard isn't it. Hopefully she'll meet up with my old boy Baron and enjoy running and jumping over the rainbow with him and others from years gone by. 🐶🌈💞


Thanks so much your words mean so much..


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Squidwardp said:


> Man, very sorry to hear. We lived through this in 2019, losing our, until then, very healthy girl. She was about the same age at diagnosis, closing in on 9 yrs old. We did have a spleenectomy and some chemo. Eventually spread to liver. Prognosis never great with that, but I'm with you, I wanted to give her a chance.
> 
> Memories last, and the good ones eventually far overshadow the bad. I remember my girl, full of life, ready to go anywhere. I wish the same for you.





middleofnowhere said:


> I am sorry for the loss of your great joy and companion. Hemangio is a rough road that sneaks up before it's noticed. Thank you for taking on surgery for this. But - Just **** for the outcome.


Thank you


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Squidwardp said:


> Man, very sorry to hear. We lived through this in 2019, losing our, until then, very healthy girl. She was about the same age at diagnosis, closing in on 9 yrs old. We did have a spleenectomy and some chemo. Eventually spread to liver. Prognosis never great with that, but I'm with you, I wanted to give her a chance.
> 
> Memories last, and the good ones eventually far overshadow the bad. I remember my girl, full of life, ready to go anywhere. I wish the same for you.


Your words meant a lot thank you. I hope I get where you are, remembering your beautiful girl.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds utterly heartwrenching. Rest in peace Maxine.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

So sorry for you Maxine. Grendel was almost 7 when he got splenic cancer. The prognosis was for maybe 2 months if we did surgery, so we declined. He had been very ill for a few months, as the condition was originally misdiagnosed. I feel your pain and heartache! Cherish the memories.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Thank you so much .... like I said people on this forum are the best. My heart is thorn so bad I just have to hang in there. Having my coffee without my Mac once again this morning, she's not around so hard. Just got her ashes and they put them in a sealed box. Doesn't open up to spread them I wish to .


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Maxine222 said:


> Just got her ashes and they put them in a sealed box. Doesn't open up to spread them I wish to .


When I got the ashes back of my sweet Gypsy Rose in January I thought the same thing. I want my ashes and those of all my dogs spread together over the Atlantic. 

I couldn't bear to look closely at the box for a few months. When I finally did I see there are tiny phillips head screws in the bottom corners of the box. I am assuming these will let the box be opened and give access to the ashes. Yours may be the same.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Rosebud99 said:


> When I got the ashes back of my sweet Gypsy Rose in January I thought the same thing. I want my ashes and those of all my dogs spread together over the Atlantic.
> 
> I couldn't bear to look closely at the box for a few months. When I finally did I see there are tiny phillips head screws in the bottom corners of the box. I am assuming these will let the box be opened and give access to the ashes. Yours may be the same.


Rosebud 99 Thank you so much for the info. Yeah haven't looked closely at the box. I will be sure to check it out


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

The pet crematorium I used for my first three was sold. For the ashes of my previous three I just got while plastic boxes that are taped shut. They have a label with their names and date on it. The new owners (a corporation/franchise) don't give you that option. I got a cedar box and was expecting a hinged lid that opened. Nope. I was upset too until I found the screws on the bottom. I haven't tried to open it, just assuming it will.


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

Im so sorry I know how heart wrenching this is, I have lost 2 boys to this cancer. Our very first boy was 9 we didnt know so we did the spleenectomy and chemo as we wanted to give the chance but he suffered from the chemo, so personally I wouldn do this again.

The silence is what got to me, I dont know if this helps but we used to have a radio or tv going 24/7, I even downloaded gentle rain to help me sleep and it did help.
We dont have other pets or childen so we really noticed the quiet it was deafening.

Take care of yourself and try to remember the good memories when you can.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

So sad and hard to deal with. Yes I know this silence. Did you ever or would you ever get another shepherd? I don't think I will ever want to go through losing a canine friend again. This thought really makes me cry.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I consider their passing a sad but unavoidable event. It is the conclusion of a lovely bond that I wouldn't have want to have missed for the world. I got a new pup a few months after WD died. I still remember the breeder's phonecall when he announced the new litter. One of those pups is Deja. I personally won't deny myself a new pup to avoid heartache. But do take time to heal. A new pup or dog is the promise of a new bond. And your oldie has comfortably settled in your heart to never, ever leave you again. But I realize it is different for everyone. We all get it.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Dear wolfy. What a beautiful meaningful statement. Thank you so much.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Close to what Wolfy dog offered ---
There is a price I pay for sharing life with dogs - the pain that I get when they die. But, despite what it feels like at the time, it is a very small price for all that the dog gives me. I think it is a testament to the value of their lives to recognize that opening, to honor their memory - through recognizing the opportunity their death provides - there's another just right dog out there. I'm up for that price when it's called, I'll sign on. I cannot fathom my life without a dog in it.


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

Dear Maxine,

Oh I thought we would not get another boy but as the saying goes "better to have loved and lost then not to have loved at all!.
Im addicted to these guys and we cant be without them and I believe this was meant to be, a few weeks after my boy passed we learned of a breeder who had pups and these pups grandfather was our previous boys father so it was almost like cousins. I had reservations for ages, especially on the day - it was a bit of a rollercoaster ride, but I can tell you once we went and picked up Atlas and he was in my arms everything just felt so right. He was our medicine for coping with the loss of IO. Never a replacement but the start of a wonderful new chapter. I keep all their memories alive as well, I have pictures and this might sound crazy but I talk to our new boy about the previous boys and show the pictures etc. It just makes me feel that they are still around and in my life.

Wolfy said it the best!


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

middleofnowhere said:


> Close to what Wolfy dog offered ---
> There is a price I pay for sharing life with dogs - the pain that I get when they die. But, despite what it feels like at the time, it is a very small price for all that the dog gives me. I think it is a testament to the value of their lives to recognize that opening, to honor their memory - through recognizing the opportunity their death provides - there's another just right dog out there. I'm up for that price when it's called, I'll sign on.  I cannot fathom my life without a dog in it.


You're so right, I really don't think I can imagine never having a dog again.


----------



## SimonsMom (8 mo ago)

Oh Sweet Maxine - I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

SimonsMom said:


> Oh Sweet Maxine - I am so sorry for your loss.


thank you so much Simon's mom.


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

how are you feeling Maxine?
I hope you are ok.😞


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Atlas Shrugged said:


> how are you feeling Maxine?
> I hope you are ok.😞


Thanks for asking atlas. 🙂 Bouts of sadness, crying. But week 3 is coming up. Hoping to feel happier of course. All these posts have helped me a lot So grateful for them 💓 Lucky to have had dogs always in my life and my last GSD, Maxine. So I am 69 now think would it be fair to a dog if I eventually got another? I can do it I'm pretty active and in great shape. But If I left first Maxine would have NEVER stopped looking for me, that's what a German shepherd would do. Thinking of that makes me hesitant about loving another dog so deeply. 🤔 thinking too much about that aspect of life. But beer helps lol 😆 Thanks again!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maxine, i too cried for three weeks after i lost Wolfy. I was not functioning at all. But then i decided that i had cried enough and that he would not have wanted that. That helped. Losing a GSD has been the worst of all. I am in the same boat as you regarding age. It's not the reason i stick with breeders i trust and who will always take them back when i can no longer do it. But I am trying, trying, TRYING to not start with a puppy again. Those cuties on the forum don't help though.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Awww Wolfy! Yes I am on the same page you are. MAYBE older dogs, maybe no gsds. But after having 3 in my life they're leaving me was pretty hard. I know where you're coming from friend.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Atlas Shrugged said:


> Dear Maxine,
> 
> Oh I thought we would not get another boy but as the saying goes "better to have loved and lost then not to have loved at all!.
> Im addicted to these guys and we cant be without them and I believe this was meant to be, a few weeks after my boy passed we learned of a breeder who had pups and these pups grandfather was our previous boys father so it was almost like cousins. I had reservations for ages, especially on the day - it was a bit of a rollercoaster ride, but I can tell you once we went and picked up Atlas and he was in my arms everything just felt so right. He was our medicine for coping with the loss of IO. Never a replacement but the start of a wonderful new chapter. I keep all their memories alive as well, I have pictures and this might sound crazy but I talk to our new boy about the previous boys and show the pictures etc. It just makes me feel that they are still around and in my life.
> ...


Atlas is a lucky pup to have you. Lots of hugs


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

Thanks Maxine, I understand exactly what you are saying we are in our mid 50"s and we are on our 4th and each one gets harder to cope with the loss, I find myself so panicky with Atlas but I wouldnt be without. I have often thought after Atlas would we get another gsd and I was thinking of getting an older one if we dont get a pup while we have him. Look with IO I had such a close bond, I have anxiety and he has helped through the darkest days of my life so losing him was like losing my mental health counsellor as well. I never thought I would have such a bond again but I do now with Atlas. You will know when the time is right you have a lot of greiving to get through and yes beer does help or in my case brandy. We cried almost non stop for about a month, I think it takes to about the 6 week mark for it not to feel so raw, still hurts like **** but you start to function a bit better.

Take care and lots of hugs from me and Atlas right back at you.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Dear Atlas. You're the best ! Thanks for the great response. Yes please Hug Atlas a bunch for me. ALSO think I may try a bit of brandy myself! made me laugh.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I expect to have dogs as long as I live. I intend to live to 100. Plenty of dogs need homes and I think they will not object to living with an old woman.


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

middleofnowhere said:


> I expect to have dogs as long as I live. I intend to live to 100. Plenty of dogs need homes and I think they will not object to living with an old woman.


Middleofnowhere. Thanks your reply really put a BIG SMILE on my face getting old but not there yet. lol Iots of energy and some time left if I am lucky. At 100 the dog can walk me. But guess you're right dogs don't mind anything. they give love unconditionally, and need homes that love them back. ❤


----------

